# Can the Brown Recluse spider be found in MN?



## MishMouse (Jul 6, 2009)

I am looking of information on some of the spiders that people ran into while working with wood and trying to find out which one bit my wife.

My wife awoke on Thursday and noticed a nasty bite on the back of her leg.
Must of happened Wednesday evening or sometime during the night. By Saturday she had a fever of around 102 and Sunday it went over 103. Her skin hurts when it is touched and her joints are giving her pain. 

We went to see a doctor and since he had no knowledge of spider bites he said just put warm compresses on it and continue to take over the counter meds to lower the fever. Also since we didn't know exactly when it happened we don't have the spider that bit her.

Tonight I will post a picture of the bite.


----------



## Kansas (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh man I feel for her thats a bad bite if it was a recluse! I have been bitten by one on the chest while sleeping not fun it was pretty red and sore the next morning the bite itself looked like 2 little volcanos.

I found the spiders body smashed in my sheets so I knew exactly what bit me my house had millions of them..

I am no expert on spiders range but believe they can be found everywhere.

It will look like a multi-colored bullseye from black to green to yellow to red and she will be sick for a couple weeks least I was and my whole side of my body ached like hell, she probably needs some steroids and a steroid creme but I cant speak for your doctors mine were worthless totaly inept. 

I even took the body into my doctor when I went in and they told me it wasnt a recluse and didnt even give me anything I had to suffer it out.

So I took them a few big LIVE ones in a jar a few days later to educate them that was funny!

My secretary at the time had some of the steroid creme and it helped where the necrosis was I dont have much of a scar now. 

Good luck hope she gets real help!

Kansas


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 6, 2009)

Read this link on putting silver and clay in the wound... I guess it works with snakes as well?

http://www.eytonsearth.org/brown-recluse-bite-clay.html

The site above isn't the only one I've read this info at... I guess the silver greatly decreases the venoms necrosis effects, etc.


----------



## southbound (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been bitten by a brown recluse..I took Benadryl pills and cream...

The bad part was the sores came back at the same time each year for a few years.. 

We have had trouble with Black Widows this year. I killed one at the wood pile yesterday...Some how they and the scorpions keep getting in the house..


----------



## fishercat (Jul 6, 2009)

*i would have "accidentally" dropped that jar right in the office.*



Kansas said:


> Oh man I feel for her thats a bad bite if it was a recluse! I have been bitten by one on the chest while sleeping not fun it was pretty red and sore the next morning the bite itself looked like 2 little volcanos.
> 
> I found the spiders body smashed in my sheets so I knew exactly what bit me my house had millions of them..
> 
> ...



and just said,OOPs! BYE!


----------



## danrclem (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a link to info and areas of the brown recluse.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html


----------



## VAJerry (Jul 6, 2009)

MishMouse said:


> I am looking of information on some of the spiders that people ran into while working with wood and trying to find out which one bit my wife.
> 
> My wife awoke on Thursday and noticed a nasty bite on the back of her leg.
> Must of happened Wednesday evening or sometime during the night. By Saturday she had a fever of around 102 and Sunday it went over 103. Her skin hurts when it is touched and her joints are giving her pain.
> ...


Call the national poison control center 1-800-222-1222. They will tell you he best treatment and she may need to go to hospital. People have lost legs/feet over these bites. This is what my wife does for a living. Keep the number handy and use it no cost to you.


----------



## England14 (Jul 6, 2009)

MishMouse keep a close eye on your wife and do not hesitate to seek medical help! A friend of mine in Florida lost his wife to several bites she received after putting on a shoe that had one in it. She died within a week!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jul 6, 2009)

MishMouse said:


> I am looking of information on some of the spiders that people ran into while working with wood and trying to find out which one bit my wife.
> 
> My wife awoke on Thursday and noticed a nasty bite on the back of her leg.
> Must of happened Wednesday evening or sometime during the night. *By Saturday she had a fever of around 102 and Sunday it went over 103.* Her skin hurts when it is touched and her joints are giving her pain.
> ...



Find a doctor who is worth his own salt. I personally have no faith in any of them.

When they dont know it is time for them to ask someone that does. Not just take a wait and see attitude.

He dropped the ball in my opinion and I am hoping for the best for you both.


----------



## MishMouse (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is the picture of the bite.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 6, 2009)

*i'd see a doctor or two.*

if it was a brown recluse,the skin tissue will start to die and turn black,in most cases.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't want to scare you, but these are brown recluse bites. now she may not have an allergic reaction like these people. I would find another doctor if it gets worse in the next day or two.







This one took ten days to get where you see it now


----------



## eyolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Check again with yiour doctor, and ask him if he's seen any deer tick bites...which is exactly what that bite looks like. We have plenty of deer ticks in the northern 2/3 of the state

Google up deer tick info asap, and call the dr tomorrow. Chances are she has been bitten by one that has lyme disease if she has a fever. It's about like having influenza.
You dr is a hack, IMO, for not suspecting deer ticks, but may be forgiven if you live in the SW corner of the state, where they are uncommon.

Edit: I see you are from Verndale. Not as many deer ticks there as here (about 75 miles NE of you) but you do have 'em. Your dr is remiss, IMO.


----------



## Straightgrain (Jul 7, 2009)

Dang sthil sawing, that looks like some pictures in the VD awareness films I had to watch in Korea back in 79.

In 1986 a soldier of mine's 18 year old wife was bitten in the face by a spider. (North Carolina) We sent him home early from maneuvers because the spider layed eggs in her cheek and when the eggs hatched, she freaked out. Poor thing, she moved back to NJ.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 7, 2009)

This time of year Lots of produce from Fla. Ga. texas etc. are shipped to the upper midwest, and it ain't cold enough to kill those nasty bastards.

Yep. They can be here, just not populate.

Get her to a Doc that knows his spiders.

Recluse bites are Nasty and can be fatal in some cases.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## johninky (Jul 7, 2009)

Something bit me a couple of weeks ago and the bite area looked just like the photo you posted. We have plenty of the recluse spiders here in KY but I firmly believe whatever bit me wasn't a brown recluse because the area healed in about 5 days and never got any worse in appearance than your photo. I have seen what a recluse can do t a person. Lady down the street last summer was bitten and ended up in the hospital. Her entire right side of her torso was black when released.


----------



## Kansas (Jul 7, 2009)

MishMouse said:


> Here is the picture of the bite.



Yup that sure looks exactly like what mine did MishMouse sorry to say that definately find an expert on spider bites she will be ok but wont feel good for awhile!

And it is just where one of those guys would bite in a cramped spot like a joint man that is going to ache something terrible I really feel for her.

good luck

Kansas


----------



## Kansas (Jul 7, 2009)

fishercat said:


> and just said,OOPs! BYE!



Yeah we felt the same way that exact thought crossed our minds letting them loose and see how they liked the possibillity of getting bit by one of them! 

They honestly had never actually seen one the stupid doctor tried to tell me recluses have an hour glass on its belly if you can believe that? 

I showed him the body of mine when I went in and the fiddle was clear as can be on his back its so frusterating talking to people sometimes especially health care professionals. 

This area is full of recluses fact its the common spider it just amazes me how doctors everywhere can be so stupid about spider bites. 

Kansas


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 7, 2009)

tell you something that will help get rid of them too. Those sonic things you plug in will make them find another place but you need a few to put around the house. Also a mixture of vinegar and water sprayed in every corner will make them go elswhere. Now the vinegar will smell for a couple of hours. Don't mix it too strong either.


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 7, 2009)

MishMouse said:


> Here is the picture of the bite.



Thats how they start out. Then the skin comes off and at the edge turns black as the hole gets bigger. I had one that looked like stihl sawing's top picture but mine only had an open area of meat about the size of a half dollar. It took a long time to heel and itched like crazy.


----------



## blades (Jul 7, 2009)

the venom from Brown recluse spider bites is an enzyme that liqufies tissue. Get her to the ER asap as it spreads quickly, Have them call the CDC if they do not know how to handel it. This is not something to be messing around with home remedies ( although some do help). Even if it turns out that it is a tick bite, considering what some of them carry, this is your best move. A regimene of antibiotics is part of the perscription. Surgery is sometimes required to minimize the impact. Don't mean to be an alarmest but it can be very serious.


----------



## maplemeister (Jul 7, 2009)

I concur with those who have suggested getting professional help asap. I was bitten about 10 years ago by a brown recluse in Vermont and they aren't supposed to be here but this one was. I had a bite on the back of the calf of my leg and within four days I had developed a deep vein thrombosis that almost killed me. I spent two weeks in the hospital and recovered but with a lot of permanent damage to the valves in my leg veins. The entire episode ran over $14,000.00 before I got to go home. If the bite starts looking like the flesh is just rotting away it may well be a Brown recluse. If the skin starts to develop what medical folks call a "Bulls-eye rash around the wound, it is probably a deer tick bite. Both deserve immediate diagnosis and proper 
treatment. Remember the five most dangerous words, "MAYBE IT WILL GO AWAY". 

maplemeister:


----------



## blades (Jul 8, 2009)

quik note on deer tick bite, it does not always develop the bulls eye look.
If it bites stings sucks blood or whatever I most likley have the t-shirt. Fortunatly I am not one of those hyper alergic types to these types of incidents, but poisonous plants and all types of nuts do a real number on me.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> tell you something that will help get rid of them too. Those sonic things you plug in will make them find another place but you need a few to put around the house. Also a mixture of vinegar and water sprayed in every corner will make them go elswhere. Now the vinegar will smell for a couple of hours. Don't mix it too strong either.



Used ta be that .05% Diazinon crystals cast around the sills of the house would keep the creepy crawlers out, but somebody in Kommiefornia did a study that found Diazinon when fed to pregnant women, makes people sick....so it's now banned for homeowners use and they stuff a pest company will put down is more hazzardous.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gumnuts (Jul 8, 2009)

Interested in the post as was bitten by something , several years ago ,that nearly took me out.
I do hope further symptoms do not develop and your wifes fever settles down.
My doctor gave me a shot of anti-histamine , after my arm swelled up like a ballon.Fear was of thrombosis /developing blood clots.
Over here we have a similar spider bite to the brown recluse.The spider is 
known as the White Tail .In severe reactions it causes necrosis like in the those radical pics .
We wish you and your wife well and hope the symptoms settle down ASAP.
yep ....keep an eye on her


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Jul 8, 2009)

maplemeister said:


> I concur with those who have suggested getting professional help asap. I was bitten about 10 years ago by a brown recluse in Vermont and they aren't supposed to be here but this one was. I had a bite on the back of the calf of my leg and within four days I had developed a deep vein thrombosis that almost killed me. I spent two weeks in the hospital and recovered but with a lot of permanent damage to the valves in my leg veins. The entire episode ran over $14,000.00 before I got to go home. If the bite starts looking like the flesh is just rotting away it may well be a Brown recluse. If the skin starts to develop what medical folks call a "Bulls-eye rash around the wound, it is probably a deer tick bite. Both deserve immediate diagnosis and proper
> treatment. Remember the five most dangerous words, "MAYBE IT WILL GO AWAY".
> 
> maplemeister:



That is a misfortunate story that I'm sorry to read. Glad you pulled through it though.
If you don't mind me asking, what type of situation were you in that brought a Brown Recluse into contact with you? Were you handling wood?
It is a little unsettling to hear of Brown Recluses in VT. The possibility occured to me once in a while but I, like you, never thought their range extended this far north.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2009)

Gumnuts said:


> Interested in the post as was bitten by something , several years ago ,that nearly took me out.
> I do hope further symptoms do not develop and your wifes fever settles down.
> My doctor gave me a shot of anti-histamine , after my arm swelled up like a ballon.Fear was of thrombosis /developing blood clots.
> Over here we have a similar spider bite to the brown recluse.The spider is
> ...



I watched some stuff on the White Tail... Bad little buggers!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Begxo6MB58I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Begxo6MB58I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## maplemeister (Jul 8, 2009)

LumberjkChamp said:


> That is a misfortunate story that I'm sorry to read. Glad you pulled through it though.
> If you don't mind me asking, what type of situation were you in that brought a Brown Recluse into contact with you? Were you handling wood?
> It is a little unsettling to hear of Brown Recluses in VT. The possibility occured to me once in a while but I, like you, never thought their range extended this far north.



I was managing a shipping department at a local manufacturing plant. We made plastic bags and most of the resin came in via truck from the Southwestern part of the country. I could never prove it of course, but strongly suspect the spider came in on one of the trucks that we dealt with at the time. Part of the problem in my case was that none of the doctors up here even considered a Brown Recluse when I was initially diagnosed and by the time they figured it out, a lot of damage had occured. I had three blood clots in my leg in one year about two years ago and have to stay on blood thinners now for the long haul to keep things under control. Since I had this problem, I am aware of several others in Northern tier states that have also been bitten by the Recluse. They definitely are showing up in areas where they have not historically been found but not in large numbers by any means to date. Just one more thing to be aware of.

Maple:


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Jul 8, 2009)

maplemeister said:


> I was managing a shipping department at a local manufacturing plant. We made plastic bags and most of the resin came in via truck from the Southwestern part of the country. I could never prove it of course, but strongly suspect the spider came in on one of the trucks that we dealt with at the time. Part of the problem in my case was that none of the doctors up here even considered a Brown Recluse when I was initially diagnosed and by the time they figured it out, a lot of damage had occured. I had three blood clots in my leg in one year about two years ago and have to stay on blood thinners now for the long haul to keep things under control. Since I had this problem, I am aware of several others in Northern tier states that have also been bitten by the Recluse. They definitely are showing up in areas where they have not historically been found but not in large numbers by any means to date. Just one more thing to be aware of.
> 
> Maple:



Yes, being aware of possible threats to one's well being is always good. The Brown Recluse in VT still sounds impossible but as you and others have stated you cannot preclude the possibility of them being shipped in with other things from more southern areas. 
Thanks for the reply and happy and safe woodcutting.


----------



## JAM (Jul 8, 2009)

The old woman across the street lost her leg to a bite from a brown spider that the other neighbors brought back from Texas in their luggage. Pretty ugly.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 8, 2009)

About 25 years ago, when I was living back east in Conn. A girl where I worked got bit by a Brown Recluse spider, Had come in a bag of pine bark mulch, from down south. So they can travel to most any region I guess, in many ways.

Gregg,


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> About 25 years ago, when I was living back east in Conn. A girl where I worked got bit by a Brown Recluse spider, Had come in a bag of pine bark mulch, from down south. So they can travel to most any region I guess, in many ways.
> 
> Gregg,



I am looking at one in my window sill now spiders don't bother me I have ten or twenty on me each week. I have been bitten by a recluse on my ribcage climbing in a white oak but did not react nothing like the pics ss showed thank God. It did look like someone took a blow torch to my side though but was over it in a week or at least scabbed, had a scar for a year. We have a spider that is not supposed to be in our country, it is supposed to be an Aussie spider, looks exactly like a black widow except instead of the hour glass on the stomach it has a red dot on its back and I have even seen one with both so they may be breeding a new species.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the stages of the thumb i posted.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> This is the stages of the thumb i posted.



Mine stayed between day 5 and 6 never got too bad but did get antibiotics prescribed early!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 8, 2009)

I think MishMouse needs to give us an update. Hope she is better.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 8, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I think MishMouse needs to give us an update. Hope she is better.



Hate to see a lady go through it.


----------



## logbutcher (Jul 9, 2009)

blades said:


> the venom from Brown recluse spider bites is an enzyme that liqufies tissue. Get her to the ER asap as it spreads quickly, Have them call the CDC if they do not know how to handel it. This is not something to be messing around with home remedies ( although some do help). Even if it turns out that it is a tick bite, considering what some of them carry, this is your best move. A regimene of antibiotics is part of the perscription. Surgery is sometimes required to minimize the impact. Don't mean to be an alarmest but it can be very serious.





maplemeister said:


> I concur with those who have suggested getting professional help asap. I was bitten about 10 years ago by a brown recluse in Vermont and they aren't supposed to be here but this one was. I had a bite on the back of the calf of my leg and within four days I had developed a deep vein thrombosis that almost killed me. I spent two weeks in the hospital and recovered but with a lot of permanent damage to the valves in my leg veins. The entire episode ran over $14,000.00 before I got to go home. If the bite starts looking like the flesh is just rotting away it may well be a Brown recluse. If the skin starts to develop what medical folks call a "Bulls-eye rash around the wound, it is probably a deer tick bite. Both deserve immediate diagnosis and proper
> treatment. Remember the five most dangerous words, "MAYBE IT WILL GO AWAY".
> 
> maplemeister:





JAM said:


> The old woman across the street lost her leg to a bite from a brown spider that the other neighbors brought back from Texas in their luggage. Pretty ugly.





stihl sawing said:


> This is the stages of the thumb i posted.


:agree2::agree2:
Nothing to fool around with: the necrosis from the Recluse Spider bite not "can", but without serious medical attention, WILL kill. 
In my recent Wilderness Medicine Recertification course, bites from the Brown Recluse Spider were among the more deadly wilderness injuries to treat immediately in a professional medical facility. 
For us working the woods, they're in green wood, woodpiles, rotten wood, live wood, forest litter almost universally found in North America.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 9, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> :agree2::agree2:
> Nothing to fool around with: the necrosis from the Recluse Spider bite not "can", but without serious medical attention, WILL kill.
> In my recent Wilderness Medicine Recertification course, bites from the Brown Recluse Spider were among the more deadly wilderness injuries to treat immediately in a professional medical facility.
> For us working the woods, they're in green wood, woodpiles, rotten wood, live wood, forest litter almost universally found in North America.



Personal genetics comes in to play, I agree you may be unlucky and have severe reaction to venom but as I said I did not get no where near as bad as that pic or sick. I scabbed over after looking like in between day 5 and 6 still stunk though.


----------



## Kansas (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree the reaction will be different in each person I didnt have anything like what these pics show either, possibly someone who had allergies would suffer worse their immune system would be more sensitive. 

I had what looked and felt like someone had hit me in the chest with a fast ball more like a serious bruse with a small crater in the center that wouldnt heal for a couple weeks then it started to close up.

I wonder how MM's wife is he hasnt been here with an update?

Kansas


----------



## logbutcher (Jul 9, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Personal genetics comes in to play, I agree you may be unlucky and have severe reaction to venom but as I said I did not get no where near as bad as that pic or sick. I scabbed over after looking like in between day 5 and 6 still stunk though.



Partly right, but this baby is dangerous to anyone, genetics or not. Nothing macho about it Rope. The bite is like being blind-sided. :censored:

Hey, it's why we live way the H up north--no G.D. hordes of venomous reptiles ( yes, yes, there are pockets of Rattlers ). Give me snow and below zero cutting in a NW Montreal Express any day rather than 10 months of wet crotch. 

And Ireland BTW had St Patrick........


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Kansas said:


> I agree the reaction will be different in each person I didnt have anything like what these pics show either, possibly someone who had allergies would suffer worse their immune system would be more sensitive.
> 
> I had what looked and felt like someone had hit me in the chest with a fast ball more like a serious bruse with a small crater in the center that wouldnt heal for a couple weeks then it started to close up.
> 
> ...


:agree2: 
i have hoped she is well and he hasnt been on because they are partying it up. Or whatever it is married folk do these days.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> Partly right, but this baby is dangerous to anyone, genetics or not. Nothing macho about it Rope. The bite is like being blind-sided. :censored:
> 
> Hey, it's why we live way the H up north--no G.D. hordes of venomous reptiles ( yes, yes, there are pockets of Rattlers ). Give me snow and below zero cutting in a NW Montreal Express any day rather than 10 months of wet crotch.
> 
> And Ireland BTW had St Patrick........



Log b I know I have been bitten but lucky for me I did not have a terrible reaction as some do.


----------



## brown1234 (Jan 23, 2012)

*recluse spider*

I belive they can be found in minnesota my husband may have been bitten by one tonite. We kept the spider and looked it up on the internet and it looked just like a recluse spider.We called a nurse and she said to be seen right away so he went to the ER with the dead spider and the doctor there told him the same thing they told your wife and they kept the spider there at the hopital. so to help you out it could have been one. my husband has a mark that is being to look just like ur wifes. i hope that helps a little.:msp_confused:


----------



## One Shot Will (Jan 23, 2012)

A couple years ago my BIL at Grand Rapids, Minnesota (a bit farther north) was bitten on the wrist by one.
His looked like the thumb picture. He had to have surgery and took a months to heal.
The spider was in the wood pile by the OWB.
Get it rechecked


----------

